# Jackie Chan Says 'Chinese Need to Be Controlled'



## Blake Bowden (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,517048,00.html


----------



## RJS (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## JTM (Apr 18, 2009)

> Chan added: "I'm gradually beginning to feel that we Chinese need to be controlled. If we're not being controlled, we'll just do what we want."




whattttt?


----------

